# Pro 28 Chute Adjustments Question



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

One thing I noticed on my pro 28 is I do not get the full 200 degree rotation. I get 110 to the left and slightly less than 90 to the right. I told this to the dealer and he said the pro on the floor was the same way. I went to see it and he showed me how the floor model chute turned less than 90 degrees when turned to the right.. He took the cover off exposing the gears. Each way he turned the chute the gears seemed to travel right up to the last tooth, yet travel to right was restricted. He told me no further adjustment was possible. To prove his point he pulled the pin and withdrew the shaft to see if he could perhaps change the alignment of the gears. It was obvious that doing so would just make matters worse. He then told be I was being to picky. What do you folks here think? Am I being to picky to expect full travel from the chute?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw something somewhere where someone took the gears apart and filed something down to get more turn. I think it was someone talking about it on a youtube video. I personally like turning the chute past 90 degrees. If it was up to me they would turn 360 degrees and you would be responsible for not smacking yourself in the face. 

Though, that isn't really possible with the remote deflector cables these days.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

doc! let me know what you come up with! my old machine chute went towards the rear past 90 degrees on the left but the new 921 doesn't.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Geez, I just went down to the garage to see if i could do any thing with it. While moving it back and forth it got stuck. It seem the cable came out of it's detent. When I pull the cable with thumb and forefinger the chute will turn. I put the cable back in it's detent but the chute won't turn. I'm looking in the book now to see about it.

I too seem to remember something about filing something now that you mention it.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Geez, I just went down to the garage to see if i could do any thing with it. While moving it back and forth it got stuck. It seem the cable came out of it's detent. When I pull the cable with thumb and forefinger the chute will turn. I put the cable back in it's detent but the chute won't turn. I'm looking in the book now to see about it.
> 
> I too seem to remember something about filing something now that you mention it.


That is the one thing I _HATE_ about my Pro28 - The chute deflection control - It is a sh!tty setup to say the least... I am REAL close to removing the remote setup and adding a crank like the Deluxe models...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Here are two photos, one shows the cable out of detent, the other shows the collar with set screw on the backside. As you can see there is a white plastic grommet/bushing which has become detached from it's home position and chute shaft has become bound up. I can't rotate the chute at all.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe you should email those pictures to the chucklehead at the dealership that called you picky, or better yet, his boss. Mine goes the full 200 degrees or whatever it's supposed to be and there's no reason yours shouldn't too. Picky my Aunt Petunia!!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

MKD look at the video in the Platinum control rod thread to see a way to increase the chute rotation. It's by peisnowguy


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

doc! my chute rotation is not quite the same. i have to spin the rod like a hand drill to rotate the chute. next summer i will look and see if it can be modified.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

It's part # 15 in this illustration...

15
05500027
Add to pick list Bushing, Polyliner (037, 038, 039, 040, 041, 042, 043, 317, 318, 506, 507, 508)


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Here are two photos, one shows the cable out of detent, the other shows the collar with set screw on the backside. As you can see there is a white plastic grommet/bushing which has become detached from it's home position and chute shaft has become bound up. I can't rotate the chute at all.


Hi Doc

This is simple. You appear to have three problems, none are your fault.

First is, Ariens had a batch of blowers missing *retaining rings,* I have seen them in the showrooms. _(*retaining ring* is my term, not sure what Ariens calls them)_

That plastic bushing/collar in your picture needs this *retaining ring* pressed over that larger steel collar. All will be fine and that plastic collar will stay where it belongs. "Fix this first". 
The dealers around here are aware of it and are fixing this at peoples homes.

Next that cable... 
It can't be adjusted properly until the *retaining ring* holds the plastic bushing in place. When ready then adjust the cable as short as possible. I mean right to the limit. 1/16" makes a difference.

Now the 200 degree chute rotation...
This will be a hack but a very workable one. The video posted is correct but I didn't need to file the gray handle. The best way to see if this hack works, is to pull off the big rubber rectangular grommet, completely off the machine. It will slip over the handle. *Use the machine this way or at least play with it for a while.* _(The grommet keeps the snow out so be carful here.) _If this gives you enough clearance, then you will know just how much rubber to grind or cut off of the grommet. _(this hack is assuming all is well at the chute end and the cable is adjusted within a 1/16 inch)_

This chute will work but is very fussy about having all the ducks in a row.

Opinion here: 
The dealers are dropping the ball on this and Ariens has a *poor* and complicated design that is driving the dealers crazy.

*EDIT:
I attached a picture of the retaining ring on my machine, to a following post*.

Any more questions just shoot. 

Ken


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I called the dealer and Ariens customer tech this morning and advised both. The dealer came and took the machine back to their shop. They did not suggest fixing it here. That would have been great with the storm in all today In a way it's just as well. They can put the soft skids on and raise the scraper to 1/8 off floor. 

I agree the chute is a real bear. I wonder if anyone has tried to adapt the Toro chute control to the Ariens. \

I just noticed the driver forgot to take the new skids


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Retaining Ring/Clip*

This is the retaining ring for the chute lever. It is missing on some machines.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> I called the dealer and Ariens customer tech this morning and advised both. The dealer came and took the machine back to their shop. They did not suggest fixing it here. That would have been great with the storm in all today In a way it's just as well. They can put the soft skids on and raise the scraper to 1/8 off floor.
> 
> I agree the chute is a real bear. I wonder if anyone has tried to adapt the Toro chute control to the Ariens. \
> 
> I just noticed the driver forgot to take the new skids


Check out the picture I just posted. 

Calling the chute a bear to use is being way to nice.  I would call it some other names but then I would get kicked off the forum. 

It works OK when every thing is setup and adjusted. We shouldn't have to babysit it like this though. It is really ridicules when there are so many simpler and better designs, and even from 30-40 years ago. 

Ariens chute control was reinventing the wheel, and sorry for us, their new wheel came out square. 

Ken


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, perhaps I was a bit charitable saying it was a bear. I have not had the opportunity to really use it in combat yet. So a certain level of restraint seems a fair compromise. 

Geez, the dealer just called, says it was a minor adjustment and their bringing the machine out to me right away. Naturally I mentioned the bushing. He quickly asserted that no one told him about a bushing. What bushing am I talking about he asked. A loaded question but I had the information to his surprise. I referenced the PN and the drawing. I then explained about the retainer missing. 

Do dealers get service memos on stuff like this? 

A big thanks to Ken for explaining about the retainer, just in the nick of time. Otherwise it would have failed again. 

Ariens was going to call the dealer to explain about the bushing but I guess that didn't happen.

Everyone listen up... 

My labor rate is $85.00 per hour...
If you watch it's $100 per hour
If you ask questions while you watch it's $125 per hour
If you worked on it first it's $175.00 per hour.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

So i got the blower back from the dealer this afternoon. The chute seems to work quite well. One finger moves it left and right. I do not need to lift the handle while turning the chute. This is quite different from that which I was shown at the dealer. There I was told lift the handle up to turn the chute then release to allow it to lock in place.

I do not know if they fixed the bushing with a retaining piece. I won't know that until I get it in the garage after the storm and see.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad to here you keep chipping away at it. Patients doesn't come easy.

Just one little bit of info here. 
Your lever is self lifting. 

It is OK if you do lift it, but it should automatically lift with the "first little bit" of sideways movement. 

This is why the chute feels sloppy sometimes. The first little bit of pressure you put on the lever is used up to lift the handle and cable. The continued movement then does the actual turning.

This is also why the cable length adjustment is kind of fussy. Its that little bit of the auto lifting that pulls the cable and unlocks the chute before any turning happens.

Have fun in the snow. 

Ken


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

So today I did driveway, I found the experience this time around better than the first. It still had a wobble effect on certain sections of driveway. Kinda like a little shimmy to the left right left etc. Still though it was notably better with the plastic skids instead of the steel. I can live with it.

The dealer put the scraper up too high (about 3/8) which left a layer of snow to skim off... I used the Toro paddle blower for this. 

The bushing was back in place and a retainer is on it. I removed the slotted rubber insert from the handle area. The lift action of the chute locking detent mechanism is plainly visible to see just as Ken explained.

The Jury is still out though. I'll need more time with it after readjusting the scrapper height.  (Half Smile)


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

With the rectangular grommet completely removed, you should have the full chute rotation. This might be worth checking. If not, other adjustments could be off a little.

Is it possible the dealer has your skids set a little high to allow for the faster wear of the plastic skids. 

Hope your patients is hanging in there. 

Ken

EDIT:
Remind your dealer he owes you a discount for your research, and teaching hours, to educate him about the retainer.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Not quite regarding rectangular grommet ( I think you mean the one the handle travels in). The very bottom corner of the handle hits the dashboard. If I shave it the metal part of the handle would have about 3/16" more travel before it hit the dash. Just enough I think to get a lock on the 110 degrees. 

Why the dealer set it high I don't know. I suppose he could be thinking of skid wear. I hope they don"t wear to fast. 

No discount in that place.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes you have the correct grommet.

With my grommet removed, and my handle fully to the right, it clears the dash without having to shave any grey rubber from the handle, also it gives me the full chute travel to the right, with a little room to spare. 

I'll have to check my gears on the other end of the long hex rod in the morning. 
These are the gears by the chute.

I'll take some pictures if needed, and see if we can get yours to be the same. 

Ken


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks, I just need a wee bit. If I grab the chute by hand with the lever held in place to the right the chute will lock in.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry it took so long...

The first thing we have to verify is the gears on the chute. The picture shows the two dots that should be aligned_. (I colored them red)_
Also verify the two gears are meshing close enough to each other, so its not to sloppy in it's movement.

The second thing to check is that the lever is welded perpendicular to the triangular plate. Also check in case it got bent some how. _( you can see how this not being perpendicular could severely limit your movement to the right.)_

If these two and a assemblies look the same on your machine then you might have to grind the grey rubber or bend the lever to the left.

Keep me in touch because I have more pictures that might help.
















.

Ken


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

All the planets must have lined up in my favor that day they made my blower.

Here is a picture of my grey rubber lever clearing the dash with no grommet installed.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is the lever with the modified grommet. In the position you see here, the lever is sufficiently placed, to the to get full rotation of the chute to the right.



Lever shown in the position that got my chute to rotate past full right which now blows somewhat to the rear.









Modified grommet:
Dermel tool used on both ends, although I didn't need to grind the left end.










Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very good posts Ken! Boy, your machine is too darn clean! I have Beaver Slick sprayed all over in places which I wanted to lubricate. I lubricated these things during my initial setup.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Very good posts Ken! Boy, your machine is too darn clean! I have Beaver Slick sprayed all over in places which I wanted to lubricate. I lubricated these things during my initial setup.




Thanks...

Oh... not to clean. I did wipe it down a little in spots for the pictures. 

I dosed it with WD40 originally, but good old WD40 is thin and doesn't stick around to long. 

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah, WD40 does two things good.....repel water and clean things. It's great for removing grease....lol


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Here are the chute gears at their right and left limits, which is now attainable after modifying the grommet. 



















Sorry about the bad focus, my hands where getting cold.
Ken


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Took a look, dots line up & gears mesh close. The handle however has a naked eye visible tilt to the right. So there lies the problem I believe. Thanks


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Took a look, dots line up & gears mesh close. The handle however has a naked eye visible tilt to the right. So there lies the problem I believe. Thanks



That's a bummer Doc.

Idea 1:
If we can figure a way to slip the plastic hand grip off the lever. We could, then bend the lever to the left.

Idea 2:
Put a wrench or socket on both ends of the long hex rod and try to twist it in our favor.

*If anyone out there has an idea on either of these it might help more then just a few.*

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

If it were mine, I'd remove the handle and put it in a vise to correct it. I wouldn't want to take a chance trying to bend it back while on the machine.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> If it were mine, I'd remove the handle and put it in a vise to correct it. I wouldn't want to take a chance trying to bend it back while on the machine.


 
I agree 100%. 

I was thinking that the lever looks pretty hefty. Do you think that even in a vise, a person could avoid damaging the plastic grip. I really don't know, just asking.

My opinion is that Ariens had a good size batch of these less then perfect handles.

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I guess I was assuming the plastic handle could be removed. I'd think it would just pull off.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

When I spoke with Ariens support chat I explained the problem. I told him the dealers sales rep said it is what is is and can't be corrected & it's nothing. I was being picky over nothing. The support person said so are you saying it can't be fixed, I thought for a moment then said if Ariens says it's a 200 degree swing in the specs then I'm sure they will fix it. So when I got the machine back and the chute was not fixed I just cringed at the thought of calling Ariens again to explain the chute rotation is still off.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I guess I was assuming the plastic handle could be removed. I'd think it would just pull off.


I thought so too, until this morning when I tried to pull it off. To my surprise it appears to be molded on and is a harder plastic then its softer neighboring levers. It really stinks for those unlucky souls that ended up with this lever. Its so close to being right, and so close to being an easy fix. But just neither. 

Even though my machine is OK, it drives me crazy that I can't come up with an easy fix, when in theory it's as simple as can be until I dug into it. 

Ken


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> When I spoke with Ariens support chat I explained the problem. I told him the dealers sales rep said it is what is is and can't be corrected & it's nothing. I was being picky over nothing. The support person said so are you saying it can't be fixed, I thought for a moment then said if Ariens says it's a 200 degree swing in the specs then I'm sure they will fix it. So when I got the machine back and the chute was not fixed I just cringed at the thought of calling Ariens again to explain the chute rotation is still off.


I agree Doc. Ariens should have there dealer fix it and do it graciously with a smile. Non of this your to fussy crap.

My first choice for you, would be to get back on the phone and be adamant about shooting snow slightly rearward. Also they claim 200 degrees. Also make it clear that 200 degrees is something you will use and it needs to work every time not just some of the time. 

This is more important then it sounds. I tried to live with out blowing snow rearward and it drove me crazy. That's why I started to pursue it last week already. I got lucky but have a gut feeling many did not.

Hawks idea of removing it and using a vice is what I would try myself because I enjoy those types of projects. But if your not up to this type of thing, thats perfectly fine, because Ariens and there dealer have an obligation to uphold.

Keep us in the loop, you have a few of the best minds right in this forum working on it and others might chime in too. (not my mind to much, it's pretty worn out.). 

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

After removing the rubber boot/grommet, will the plastic handle be able to clear the opening in the metal panel in order to remove the whole part from the blower? If it will, I'd think you could grip the metal plate in the vise and then bend the handle with the plastic grip still attached. I don't think you'd have to put the plastic in the vice. I guess if you did have to one could maybe wrap the plastic with rags to avoid damaging it.

I may look into mine soon, as mine does swing further left than it does right. Other than that it works great. I have micro-adjusted everything else on this darn thing, why not the chute too!  If anything, the unsymmetrical chute rotation probably bugs me the most about this whole deal.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

What's going to suck for us is when Ariens updates their chute rotation mechanism in a couple years. It almost has to be coming, as this mechanism is just as cheesy as Toro's joystick contraption. Both feel just as flimsy to me.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hawk
It should pull through the dash one way or the other. I would guess. I haven't tried it though.

When in the vise, I envisioned clamping the plate and using a pipe for leverage on the handle. I don't think I could bend it with out some longer tool.

That darn handle surprised me with it being harder then it looks. To me it felt on the brittle side.


Most of the Ariens in the showrooms that I played with had misadjusted chutes. To add to the problem, it looks like the dash board engineers didn't communicate with the chute engineers. As you dig into this, you should find that the only thing wrong here, is that the rectangular hole in the dash is in the wrong place. It needs to be moved to the right maybe 3/8".

So simple but yet so crippling and hard to remedy.

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

OK, I just got in from playing with my chute controls. 

Just as I suspected, I too am missing the self locking external retaining ring which keeps the nylon bushing in place  Luckily my bushing was still like new, so I just need to find a retainer. I went to the IPL for my blower and they don't even show any kind of retainer what-so-ever. I found that interesting. I went to the hardware store and they didn't have any big enough. It takes a 3/4" one, which can be bought -HERE-. Say, Ken, you mentioned that dealerships around GB know about this issue? I wonder if they do around here. I may call one tomorrow and see if that have any of them in stock. 

While I was at it I looked at the rest of the system. I ended up putting another thin washer in addition to the two they already had to move the "pinion" gear a bit closer to the rack. Mine was pretty good, but I could make it better, so I tightened up the gear lash a bit by adding that washer. Now I have no gap between the rack and pinion gears. I tried adding two additional washers, but it was just a bit too tight. I could feel some binding, so I took one out and left one in. I then removed the handle assembly and bent the handle rod. Now I have roughly the same distance from handle to dash on both right and left extremes with both right and left turning to their max. I don't think I will even have to modify the big rubber grommet.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

ken53 said:


> View attachment 9226
> 
> 
> 
> Ken



After adjusting mine and now looking at yours, you also could add a washer or two and tighten up that gear lash if you wanted to. I think mine may have been a bit tighter than yours and I still decided I could tighten it up a bit more. The washers I got were very thin and had the same ID and almost the same OD as the stock ones. They made for great shimming washers.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> After adjusting mine and now looking at yours, you also could add a washer or two and tighten up that gear lash if you wanted to. I think mine may have been a bit tighter than yours and I still decided I could tighten it up a bit more. The washers I got were very thin and had the same ID and almost the same OD as the stock ones. They made for great shimming washers.


Thanks.
You are correct. It is a looser fit then it should be. Another job added to my list for when this goofy cold spell breaks.

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just called the local Ariens service department (in a very small town) and he didn't know anything of the situation. He told me he was going to look around for a 3/4" self locking external clip to see what he could find. I may end up having to order 5 of them from the link above and having to wait for them  I guess the positive of that is if I ever have to remove it (most of the times those clips break when being removed) I will have extras.

I plan on putting a washer on first and then the retaining clip.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got off "chat" with Ariens. They are sending me two of those retainers. Thanks goes out to Ken for posting a photo of the retainer, as I was able to send that to Ariens via chat to make describing what I needed much easier. Below is the chat transcript which contains the part number for the clip as well as why mine didn't have the clip to start with.



> Sue: Hi, my name is Sue. How may I help you?
> 
> File attachment upload has started.
> The file retaining clip.jpg (227.41KB) was received.
> ...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds like you got "clipped" in a very good way.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Sounds like you got "clipped" in a very good way.


lol....I guess you could say that 

The dealer called me back after talking to a tech and they did have a couple with the same issue. He said he could order me the clip but it would probably cost $10 by the time shipping is added. I figured I had nothing to lose to contact Ariens to see if they could send me one.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

You were spot on to get it from Ariens. I'm surprised the dealer you contacted was not stocking them... Wait a minute, on 2nd thought I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Just got off "chat" with Ariens. They are sending me two of those retainers. Thanks goes out to Ken for posting a photo of the retainer, as I was able to send that to Ariens via chat to make describing what I needed much easier. Below is the chat transcript which contains the part number for the clip as well as why mine didn't have the clip to start with.


I just checked this morning.. my Pro-28 doesn't have the clip either... . I will call my stealership tomorrow and see if they have it hanging around in there "Extra" parts bucket...


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol.... I see another influx of "chat sessions" with Ariens....just like what happened with the baffle earlier this year.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> lol.... I see another influx of "chat sessions" with Ariens....just like what happened with the baffle earlier this year.


LOL - I agree but if they made a better quality product we wouldn't have to "Chat" with them to get our $$$$$ Snowblowers fixed... 

Cutting the handle seal to get full 200 degree rotations is Poor quality control/Design as is mis-alinged chute gears and the missing retainer ring... 

Honestly.. after spending $1900 and I needed a Baffle (free) and it happens to now be missing a retainer ring... Come on Ariens - Really? 

What else would you expect? At least Ariens is helping us out...


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

CraZySteve said:


> LOL - I agree but if they made a better quality product we wouldn't have to "Chat" with them to get our $$$$$ Snowblowers fixed...
> 
> Cutting the handle seal to get full 200 degree rotations is Poor quality control/Design as is mis-alinged chute gears and the missing retainer ring...
> 
> ...


Talking with a local (to my parents) rather large dealer who is a dealer for Ariens, Toro and Honda. He said that out of all the three Honda has been the absolute WORST for their products showing up with missing parts and being incomplete right out of the box. Then trying to get those parts, I guess, has been a pain as well. I think it's just the world we live in. Everybody is trying to streamline and save as much $$$ as possible. It does get rather irritating being the consumer though and having to deal with it all.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Mine was built in August 2013, so they were not putting retainers on then either.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Mine was built in August 2013, so they were not putting retainers on then either.


hmmm, I'm thinking then she told me that because, "oops, they must have forgot that" just would have sounded bad. 

Although, their is nothing on the IPL for my blower stating anything about any kind of retainer.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

CraZySteve said:


> I just checked this morning.. my Pro-28 doesn't have the clip either... . I will call my stealership tomorrow and see if they have it hanging around in there "Extra" parts bucket...


Keep us posted on what you find out. Interested to see if you have to go the same route as I did to get the clip. 

Now if we could just get enough snow to warrant use of my bigger blower! It will be like using a whole new blower! I haven't used it since I installed the LED lights, Auto-Turn, ARMORskids, and fixed/adjusted the chute rotation (in the process of).


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

PN 05500027 retainer is shown in the updated parts list available on the Ariens web page. You probably already knew this but on the odd chance you dont...


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> PN 05500027 retainer is shown in the updated parts list available on the Ariens web page. You probably already knew this but on the odd chance you dont...


That part number you listed is for the bushing. The part number for the retainer is -07000036-. This is also the PN Joy gave me during our chat session.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm looking at the parts diagram now and I see that you are right, and the retainer is not shown. 

The description of item # 15 is Bushing, Polyliner. PN 05500027 and that sir is my bad


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

With regard to the chute handle, the grip itself does show as a replaceable part. Kinda makes me think it is removable and replaceable. I wonder if it's glued on. It's PN 07500205 item # 41


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could it be threaded like a gear shift knob? Anyone try unscrewing theirs?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> With regard to the chute handle, the grip itself does show as a replaceable part. Kinda makes me think it is removable and replaceable. I wonder if it's glued on. It's PN 07500205 item # 41


Maybe they expect you to take a B.F.H. to the old one in order to smash it in pieces 

I did try to unscrew it, but didn't reef on it not knowing for sure how it was attached.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

There is a cap insert on the top of the handle, I'm wondering if it is removable and if there is a nut of sorts under it. Service manuals are not available, the reason being that Ariens wants the dealers to perform repair services as they are factory trained, i chuckled at the thought, thinking to myself trained to ignore service repair requests even when the request comes from Ariens. I am reffering to the dealer not handling my chute rotation problem.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I received my retainers today (I asked for two) and had a chance to install them and put everything back together. My chute now rotates max both left and right. 

For the heck of it I also measured the range of my deflector using one of those magnetic angle finders. On a flat surface (inside the garage) and with my scraper blade set to around 1/16", I can go from -10° to about +58°. The notch down from the max height (+58°) is **** near 45° on the nose.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm happy for you and a bit envious at the same time. I least you don't have to chase that handle problem.

I took a closer look at the handle assembly today and noticed there is a lot of play/slack when just nudging the handle left-right. Maybe slop is a better description. If you look at handle shaft down where the cotter pin goes through the hex bar there is about 3/16 slop to the left and 3/16 to the right before the handle actually starts to move/lift anything. Which becomes more like 5/8 L and 5/8 R at the top of the handle. If that play could be taken out chute rotation would begin sooner and the handle would not need travel so far to make full chute rotation.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> I'm happy for you and a bit envious at the same time. I least you don't have to chase that handle problem.
> 
> I took a closer look at the handle assembly today and noticed there is a lot of play/slack when just nudging the handle left-right. Maybe slop is a better description. If you look at handle shaft down where the cotter pin goes through the hex bar there is about 3/16 slop to the left and 3/16 to the right before the handle actually starts to move/lift anything. Which becomes more like 5/8 L and 5/8 R at the top of the handle. If that play could be taken out chute rotation would begin sooner and the handle would not need travel so far to make full chute rotation.



I resolved my handle problem by simply removing the handle assembly and bending the handle rod until I achieved a symmetrical balance between the left and right extremes. I now have roughly the same handle to dash clearance on both right and left extremes. When the chute is centered, however, the handle is not centered; but I didn't care just as long as I could achieve a full swing of the chute. It really wasn't that hard to do and I wouldn't have been able to get full rotation w/o bending the handle rod. 

As far as the slop, yeah, that's the nature of the beast with this setup. I was looking for a way to tighten up the slop and the only thing one can do is find a way to make those hexagonal slip fittings tighter.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I thought about bending the handle. Then I thought about how the warranty should take care of it, then seeds of dissatisfaction raised my ire somewhat. Disappointed Ariens did not get it right, angry that the dealer did not resolve it when asked to by Ariens. I am leary of pressing the matter as it would seem Ariens only recourse is having the machine carted off to the dealer again. I've decided that's not going to happen. I will modify the grommet so I can get on with my life.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

My modified grommet is cracking on the modified end. 

So I'm thinking of placing a link to this thread on the Ariens auto turn sticky, maybe they will read it. Before I do that though I thought I'd ask you guys to chime in with your thoughts, good idea or bad?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> My modified grommet is cracking on the modified end.
> 
> So I'm thinking of placing a link to this thread on the Ariens auto turn sticky, maybe they will read it. Before I do that though I thought I'd ask you guys to chime in with your thoughts, good idea or bad?


I wouldn't do that....you'd be highjacking that thread seeing this thread has nothing to do with auto turn.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh I see. I always wondered what hijacking a thread was. 

Somebody should hijack Ariens though, just to wake them up


----------

